

Request A Hack: Turn Flickr into The Big Picture - ivankirigin

Some friends on Twitter came up with a great idea: convert a photo site to have a layout like The Big Picture. I'd love it for Flickr, Posterous, Tumblr etc.<p>Someone could probably build that with a greasemonkey script really fast.<p>http://twitter.com/ibeching/status/2047379234
http://twitter.com/hartsell/status/2049714995<p>It would be cool to see someone here post a solution. It would build some cred in this community.<p>On a meta level, if you like the idea of posting requests or seeing them done, make a "request a hack" yourself.
======
kjell
Ever seen <http://flickriver.com/>? It predates the big picture. Doesn't show
the images quite as big, but is still a nice way to browse.

------
hartsell
My main requests: 1) Display only "large" pictures (1024px wide). That's what
makes The Big Picture special. 2) It should work on any browsing page on
Flickr. I don't want to re-enter my search criteria on another site.

Questions: 1) Should the script use AJAX & DOM manipulation to modify the
Flickr page? Or just redirect to a page on another domain? 2) Should it ever
run automatically on page load? 3) Do we need to use any Flickr authentication
for the browsing user?

